# Box of Random Vintage Cameras had two cool ones in it



## o hey tyler (Jun 18, 2012)

A Kodak Brownie Bullseye (With the cool red lightning bolt that goes through the viewfinder when you need to wind the film), and a Yashica U-Matic G (the precursor to youtube). 







Nope. Haven't cleaned it yet. 











I also found this in the box to potentially use with the Yashica:






And the Brownie


----------



## Horngreen (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm afraid you're a couple years too late on shooting the Kodachrome as it is no longer developed. You should just  run it through the camera with the door open to see if it advances film properly and takes it up on the spool properly. If it does you can get film for it at A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo 
Its the stuff you see below.

Cinechrome 100D 7285 Regular 8 X 25ft  E-6 Process ASA 100 Daylight (for double 8 cameras) $17.00


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

Horngreen said:


> I'm afraid you're a couple years too late on shooting the Kodachrome as it is no longer developed. You should just  run it through the camera with the door open to see if it advances film properly and takes it up on the spool properly. If it does you can get film for it at A trusted name in photo processing for over 50 years - Dwayne's Photo
> Its the stuff you see below.
> 
> Cinechrome 100D 7285 Regular 8 X 25ft  E-6 Process ASA 100 Daylight (for double 8 cameras) $17.00



According to another member, I should be able to process the Kodachrome in B&W chemistry if I so desire. Have you heard or had any experience with that?


----------



## Horngreen (Jun 20, 2012)

I did try it once but didn't have any luck even though I got the nasty black backing off it ended up being pretty much just like clear leader although there was one section about a foot long that had a hint of image on it. I guess you could shoot it, process it in B&W and see what happens it's just that I own MANY Double 8mm cameras and as they get older they often don't take up film correctly or they jitter when filming. When you open it up to flip the film and it's not wound onto the daylight spool it's ruined by the light. That's why having an old roll around is great to actually see if they work before spending $30 on buying/developing a fresh roll. I guess it all depends on how far you want to go with it.


----------

